# Taming it up!



## Discordya

Okay, so I don't actually know the right terminology for these things! So bear with me 

I am looking to tame up my little guy. He's not rabid or anything, but obviously he runs from my hand when it comes cage cleaning time. I know the best way to do this is to start with treats and let him come to me and get them, something that looks and/or smells good to them. What would that be? First suggestion was hardened piece of bread, in small pieces at first to get them to really have to come get it.

But besides that, what do you do to be able to hold them without them running away (and me freaking out at that point)? I would LOVE to be able to hold him around on my shoulder or around my arms whatever without losing him or him running away from my hand.

Also, what IS the proper way for handling them? I was told it was by their tail, as it is also the easiest to grab. I feel bad doing that, and worry it hurts them (in dog and cat anatomy the spine extends into a tail, only assuming the same for mice). Can you imagine someone tugging on your spine? But if it's ok, then it will ease my mind a bit I guess.

Thanks all of you for being here and seeming like a lovely bunch to get on with!


----------



## moustress

Getting the tail, as near to the body as possible is best, with the thumb and index finger lifting and at the same time turning your hand so the other fingers come up underneath the mousie so that their hind feet and legs can latch on to them. This method does not hurt the mousie at all. It helps, thought to give the mouseie time to get used to it's new home, say a couple of days or so. You can just put your hand in the cage and let him get used to it's presence and scent. I'm not sure what kind of cage or tank you have. Some of the brightly colored plastic assemblies might not have anywhere to put your hand in easilly.

It is painful and dangerous to the little dear to pick it up by the tip of the tail. The skin of the tail can separate and come off, which is highly traumatic and can be fatal. closer to the body the better.

Living alone is unnatural for a mousie, and it will need your attention, and will want to come out and play once it gets used to you.


----------



## Discordya

Yeah, he had a playmate but it passed away. I could get another, but I don't know. I feel bad having 2 because I've never owned, and I'm not even sure if his habitat is big enough for 2. In all honesty I don't have room for anything bigger. I live in a tiny townhouse with 3 cats, a dog, and an aquatic turtle that is already taking up too much space with a 56 gallon tank!

Anyway, I think he has enough room for himself though. I don't want to deprive him either. I don't know about a playmate if I really should have another for him or if not. Because now he has been alone for a week or something, if I were to get another and him not get along, or it stinks too horribly having 2 males, I wouldn't have the space to separate them. I was lucky I made enough room on a ledge on my desk in my bedroom for him. Right next to my computer so I can see him all day long (I work from home on the computer).

There is a nice big opening in his assembled home so it is not bad putting my hand in there. I think the cage was very well thought out and he loooves the wheel and he dumped his food out of his bowl, eats it, then plays in the bowl. He hides in his tube a lot too.

I just want to be able to play with him without being scared. If he gets away from me he is doomed because of the cats. The cats are generally not allowed in my room, so he is a very safe little guy. My little yorkie, however, is really upset at his presence which is weird because we usually have at least 1 critter around. I just had a chinese painted quail (very tiny in a similar cage but larger, and downstairs on the floor) that passed away and she left that alone! But I cannot have a bigger habitat with this lil guy on the floor like the bird. The animals are too interested in it and I would be so worried!

Anyway off topic. Back on! I want to be able to hold him etc. I started handing him treats tonight. I held my hand in there about 5 mins before he came up and snatched the foot. I didn't actually have it on my fingertips, it had rolled off but I was touching the treat with the tip of my fingers (I thought just barely not touching it would maybe be a better start). He came up and got it and ran back to his corner with it very fast.

I think its a good start considering! My sister did not do anything like this with him, but I want to. I hope it's not too late.

I still worry about him using the bathroom on me once he does get a little more used to me.

Oh, and he shook his tail really hard at the presence of my hand at first. I don't know what that was about! It was funny and weird.

Setup:
Please note that there is a platforn with a ramp that I haven't put in yet since transporting him yesterday from my sisters. He has a little bit more 'space' to play with that in there.










The towel on top is so he doesn't get a chill from my ceiling fan, I have to keep air circulation or it's TOO HOT. And if you can see how there is like 3 vertical "sections" in the wire top part, that whole middle part starting about 1-2 inches down from the top opens up, so it's a big opening to be able to stick a hand in and move around with ease.


----------



## AnnB

I adopted two male mice from the RSPCA a fortnight ago and I'm having similar problems getting them used to me. I got all my other mice when they were younger and they quickly got used to being handled. They run all over me and are used to being picked up (although I scoop them up in my hands rather than by their tail). The two new bucks however are proving much harder to tame and two weeks after getting them, even after trying to handle them on a daily basis they are still quite frightened. I am gradually making progress though, they will take a sunflower seed from my fingers now and they're getting used to me putting my hand into their cage.


----------



## racingmouse

Your cage is very small with no real stimulation apart from the wheel. Male mice usually do come round with plenty of patience, but let it be on his terms. He needs time. If he had a cagemate and he died, you won`t be able to pair him up with another male or they will fight badly. Once a male is on his own, that`s it i`m afraid. The only options are to have him neutered (by a very competent vet) or pair him up with a few multimammate female mice. People do this sometimes but I`ve never done it myself.

He could also be feeling the anxiety of losing his cagemate, so keep a close eye on him for behaviours like compulsive scratching. Mites can flare up in a stressed mouse and this can cause them to start obsessively scratching, so keep him happy and very clean.

If you can, try and find him a bigger cage with some accessories and a house/box to sleep in or a few toilet roll tubes?


----------



## geordiesmice

Mice love ladders to climb and those logs with the holes drilled in or simple toilet rolls.My breeding pairs have no toys in there tank but when I move the youngsters they have a log with holes to hide and run in and out and toilet rolls they love them.I dont have any wheels lots of people have nothing in with there mice especially if there breeding mice tubes are enough, but there are lots of wooden items you can buy or make yourself , the mice love stripping the bark off them.


----------



## Discordya

racingmouse I think you forgot to read part of my posts. I have already explained there are tubes in the bottom, which in my photo you can see the back edge of his tube on the bottom  I also mentioned how there is a platform with a little ramp to go up and there is a place on it to put a food bowl, I did not install this yet when I took the photo as I had just got home with him.

Maybe it is not that clear but I can totally pin point the toilet roll in the photo? That is what I meant by "tube".. and like I said, already have a ladder/ramp with a little platform that attaches to the cage it's just not in the photo..

Back to the training topic though, I will have to take a look at that food list someone has posted and see if there is something I can give him that is special, to help with training. I really hope he does ok on his little lonesome, I feel so bad for him! I really do love him, as unexpected as he was. He sometimes sleeps in his wheel also, and looks up at me sitting at my computer..


----------



## Discordya

AnnB said:


> I adopted two male mice from the RSPCA a fortnight ago and I'm having similar problems getting them used to me. I got all my other mice when they were younger and they quickly got used to being handled. They run all over me and are used to being picked up (although I scoop them up in my hands rather than by their tail). The two new bucks however are proving much harder to tame and two weeks after getting them, even after trying to handle them on a daily basis they are still quite frightened. I am gradually making progress though, they will take a sunflower seed from my fingers now and they're getting used to me putting my hand into their cage.


That is so nice! I want to get to that point too, but not there yet, I really like my little guy, and I am happy for you!


----------



## geordiesmice

I scoop mine up from a young age they soon get used to your hand.Its more difficult if you handle a mouse when its older all mine are very tame they just wont pose for a bloomin photo lol.


----------



## Discordya

Aww lol. I don't know why mine doesn't mind me stickin a camera near the cage but if my hand goes anywhere near even with the cage closed he freaks out kinda. It's cute but I want him to feel safe with me.

I don't even actually know how old he really is.


----------



## geordiesmice

Discordya what I would do is put your hand in the cage with the back of your hand facing him at first, let him smell and get used to your hand before you start to touch him. Then show him the parm of your hand and let him get used before you scoop him up gently through time he will get used to you.


----------



## holeinthewallmousery

It really all depends on what he went through before you got him. I'm assuming you got him from a pet store. A lot of the time those guys come from breeders that don't socialise their mice or really care. Sometimes the only human interaction they've gotten has been negative... like a pet store employee picking them up wrong and hurting them... I've seen it done. Just things to keep in mind. He may never be 110% tame but you can probably gain some of his trust back. Adopting from pet stores, I've gotten a wide variety.. from completely tame and trusting, to pretty much wild. Luck of the draw I guess.

As far as the taming process itself goes, I haven't always had a lot of luck with food. They seem to be interested in it but the more skittish they are in my experience, the less tasty things look... I guess its kind of like if you were offered a really yummy looking slice of cake.... but you had to cross a rickety old fence with a 100 foot drop below you. lol I think the trick is to make sure they don't have any other food available. I feel bad taking their food away though...even if it is only for a few hours or a day. If all else fails, just pick them up and increase the amount of time you hold them....I'm no expert but hope that helps some.


----------



## Discordya

It is to the point that if I hold a treat big enough for around 5 minutes he comes and yanks from my fingers and runs away with it. I think it is progress! I figure if he is at least willing to do that in a reasonable amount of time, then it will only get better. It's a positive outlook!

EDIT// Thought since I hadn't yet today, I would try to give another treat. He took to it within the first 2 minutes! I was pretty excited. He would come up, have a sniff, then back away. Came back from another angle, sniffed my hand instead, and back away. Then came back, sniff, back for just a split sec then grabbed the treat and ran away


----------



## Lou-Fraser

what i usually do is put my hand flat in the cage and let them come sniff me, they usually have a wee nibble at my nails and and if i get nibbled rather hard on the skin i just move my fingers into a different shape, i make little caves with my hand and i usually get them to have a wash under my hand, just try and put ur hand in for 20 mins or so and basically let him check you out 

Before long he will be running in and out your hands and chasing your fingers lol :lol:

i noticed that your cage is high, i hang twisted rope in my taller tanks and cages to utilise the space its better in the cages as i use cable ties to hang them, twisted rope will be ideal in you cage  and at the top of the cage you could maybe hang a millet spray. Hope this helps


----------



## We Love Mouse

When I got my first two mice (both males) they're very scare of me and always run away. First I tried to handle them everyday but they didn't get any tamer, but even worse! After that I decided not to handle them anymore, only give them treats when I came to the cage. They start to trust me again and ran up to me when they want some treats. (The whole process of taming takes about a month, in my case) Note that my method may be different from the other person but that works well with my mice. Hope this help!


----------



## Bridgette Rena

I picked up two mice from the feeder bin at work a few days ago and with some time and patients they are starting to come around. I left them to themselves for the first day or two. Then I would simply put my hand in with them and leave it there. They eventually got curious enough to come over and investigate it. Then they would even start to crawl over my hand and sit in my palm and groom.

Now they are quite comfortable with me putting my hand in their enclosure. Once they walk onto my hand I just lift them out of the cage. I figure allow them to come out on their own terms made it much less stressful for them and easier for me. My buck also sees my hand now as an opportunity for 'play time' since he is kept alone. I always allow him time to play with the other mice along the top of his cage while I clean and such. =]


----------



## Discordya

Thanks all for the advice. Putting my hand in over time seems to help a lot. I also put in the platform that came with his cage. I personally feel it is just one more thing to have to clean, but he seems to enjoy it. He comes out to the open more often, and on that platform. He looks and sniffs in my direction a lot when I am sitting here at the computer, and he can see me.

I give him a treat every evening and each time it has taken less and less time for him to get gutsy to come grab it from my fingers (I hold it loose so he is not being teased). I also got some sort of millet bird seed with no corn, he seems to like it on occasion that I give it to him in his bowl (just a tiny bit).

I really appreciate all the input and help. I will post a new picture of setup WITH the platform, next time I clean it. He has gotten seed shells all over it and they look like little poops but they arent. Oh well :roll: I will take a pic next time I directly clean it  It only has been 2 days!!


----------



## Mouse Girl

i saw a youtube clip that showed if you mush up cherios and peanut butter put a little on your finger and the mouse will lick it off i tried it and it seemed to make my mousie more handleable.i don't know if this will work for other mice but i'd say it's worth a try


----------



## Lou-Fraser

lol im gunna do that just for the fun of it, good idea


----------



## Discordya

Here is my little guys setup with his lil platform put in!


----------



## Discordya

Lou-Fraser said:


> and at the top of the cage you could maybe hang a millet spray. Hope this helps


Would it be ok to hang a whole spray? I read somewhere that giving too much millet sprays isn't that good? Or is it ok?


----------



## geordiesmice

Yes a whole spray will be ok it will make him climb to get the seed,just as a treat though not too often.


----------



## Discordya

So you mean that I should take it out and only put it in once in a while then?


----------



## racingmouse

I usually snip off a piece of spray millet and just place it on the cage floor. I fear if I put a whole one in the mice would ignore their actual food! They love millet and bird type seeds so much, so it`s advisable just to give one mouse a few inches at a time and make sure he is eating his own food aswell and not getting too much of a good thing. Fine as a treat though.


----------



## Discordya

That's cool, that is what I was doing. Well I was just plucking off one of the little balls of seeds or whatever and giving to him in his food bowl. About 2 a day, they are like 1/2 inch balls of little seeds or less.


----------



## Whizzbee

Hiya,

What a cutie 
I have a little fellow sitting alone too, and I think Frankie is maybe a little shell shocked too about suddenly being alone...
The cage is a little too small and too bare for him to become really comfortable, also it looks like he can go through the bars (if you can stick your finger in he can go out - trust me  the distance of the bars shouldn't be wider then 7mm 

I have my fellow in a ferplast mini duna, it was the most cat save cage I could find  You can stuff it with bedding, houses, hide-aways and toys, he will love you 

As for the taming, I started also with little treats on my hand (like 1 little dry cat food - I never give more then 3 a day) I'm sure there are some better healty treats though...

Some Mice will always be more shy, but giving him a comfortable home and the treats with patience really helps, also they like to hear your voice and react to it! I never picked up Whizzbee (my little buck) by the tail but waited till he came in my hand, I have him 3 months now and I can take him where ever I go in the house  and we have 3 cats also, if I let him walk freely he will react when I call him back  Which really helps when I loose track of him haha although he will come back and then runs off again, lol 
Also make sure he has a real private little nest/house somewhere in his cage where its nicely dark and you can't reach him, its really hard and tempting not to violate his little area but it will really ease him down and makes him trust you 

Hopes it helps


----------

